# Bacon Peanut Brittle



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 1, 2012)

1 cup sugar

1/2 cup corn syrup

1/4 cup water

1 3/4 cups peanuts, shelled, roasted and unsalted

2 slices bacon, cooked crisp, cooled and finely diced

1 teaspoon baking soda

2 tablespoons butter

pinch of Kosher salt

_*DIRECTIONS*_

Spray a baking sheet with non stick cooking spray and set aside.

In a large skillet over high heat add sugar, corn syrup and water. Stir and allow mixture to come to a full boil (approximately 4-5 minutes). Stir in nuts. Cook, stirring occasionally, until syrup becomes thick and honey colored –you will begin to smell the nuts cooking (approximately 5 minutes). Remove from heat and stir in baking soda. Working quickly, stir in butter and bacon. Keep stirring until butter has melted. Turn brittle out onto the prepared baking sheet. Use the back of your spatula to spread mixture as thin as you would like. Sprinkle the top with Kosher salt. Allow the brittle to cool completely (approximately 20 minutes) and break by hand into large chunks. Store in air tight container.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 1, 2012)

That sounds delicious! Wish you had pics... Have to put this on my bucket list, Thanks


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 1, 2012)

MossyMO said:


> That sounds delicious! Wish you had pics... Have to put this on my bucket list, Thanks




Tomorrow when i get some peanuts and bacon.


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 1, 2012)

This sounds very good!

Bacon and peanut butter go great together.

I love bacon and peanut butter on rye toast!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Craig....It's in the cookbook.... Dave....


----------



## stubshaft (Jan 2, 2012)

Pig Candy with a bonus!  Gonna try this one tomorrow.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 2, 2012)

hahahaha ...He called you Craig.

Waiting on the pics....

   Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

Well Craig you ARE the bacon man!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Thanks Craig....It's in the cookbook.... Dave....


I must have been in a FOG... considering it was New Years Day and all...  My appologies if you were offended...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  If you weren't offended I guess it was a compliment...


----------



## stubshaft (Jan 3, 2012)

I made some today but modified the recipe slightly.  I used chopped Pecans rather than Peanuts.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think you misprinted the recipe.  Isn't that supposed to be *8*  slices of bacon??


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 7, 2012)

Here is the bacon brittle.

Makon bacon....HA







Got the sugars ready to boil.







Bacon ready.







Added the pnuts and rest of the items







Spread and let cool.


----------



## wildflower (Jan 9, 2012)

YES YES YES BETTER THAN ?, i can't remember but that sure looks good


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 9, 2012)

Great recipe - I too copied into the cookbook


----------



## sqwib (Jan 9, 2012)

A definite keeper, will be trying this soon

Saved in my cookbook thanks.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 9, 2012)

I am thinking some chipoltle chilies to spice things up a bit and this would be perfect for my household.

Nice job ! looks really good!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 11, 2012)

I added some Bacon salt to.


----------

